# FS African Cichlids and Cherry/Fire Red shrimp



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

SHRIMP:

100+ small juvenile Cherry/Fire Red $45 (can split it into 2 groups of about 50 for $25 ea)

About 25 Cherry shrimp $1 ea.   minimum purchase of 10 or all for $20 

About 30 Sakura/Fire Red shrimp $2 ea. minimum purchase of 5 or all for $45

AFRICAN CICHLIDS:

x3 3.5"-4" Dragonblood Peacock females $10 ea. or $25 for all 3. All proven breeders

5" Dragonblood Peacock male $40 Or take 1m/3f group for $55




1.5"-2" unsexed Copadichromis borleyi Kadango $5 ea. 4 LEFT


----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

interesting in Dragonblood Peacock could you send me a pic

[email protected]


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

depending on where you are in Poco, i'd love to pick up the juvie cherries, in that general area in the next few days at my brother in laws.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Tazzy: If you go there, would you mind getting the multifaciatus for me?


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Can do Tom


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Juvenile cherry shrimp and N. multifasciatus pending sale


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Bump pics are up


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Juvenile cherry shrimp and N. Multifasciatus sold, rest are still available


----------



## shrampguy (Nov 4, 2013)

How much for 10 cherries shipped to Vernon?


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

shrampguy said:


> How much for 10 cherries shipped to Vernon?


I've never shipped anything before so I'm not really comfortable sending them out, especially with the colder weather


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Anyone want these Africans and shrimp?


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

do you have a pic of the Placidochromis milomo?


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

I'll try to get a pic of him sometime this weekend


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

2 Dragonblood females holding. Pick them up before they spit their fry!


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Bump to the top please


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Dragonblood group and 4 borleyi sold to jtb145


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

To the top please, P. milomo and 2 borleyi on hold!


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Still have these guys up for grabs! Hoping to find them new homes before Christmas!


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm swinging by after 4 tomorrow for the vc10.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

P. milomo sold! Have 4 red fin borleyi left!


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Dragonblood Peacock pending sale! 3 Dragonblood females added!


----------



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

Any Sakura shrimp Left? How many and how much for them all pm me plz if available


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Shrimp list updated


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Dragonblood back up for sale.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Still for sale, come and get them!


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Prices reduced come and get them!


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

Good afternoon,

Your PM is full & I could'nt send you any msg's; Would you pls empty it.(Thx)

Are all four of your Borleyi-$5each still available?

If so, Do you have actual picture of their parents to respond to me?

As Im interested in picking up all of them & can come pick them all up now/tonight if you have time pls?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Sorry about the full inbox. Just emptied it for more PM's. You can swing by tonight. Please LMK the time..


----------

